# HGVC Points exchange to Hilton Honors points?



## tkouspp (Jan 13, 2014)

What would the Exchange be from HGVC points to Hilton Honors points???


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 13, 2014)

Short answer 25 to 1.

From the 2014 rules book.
Convert to HHonors. 
On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may convert any or all of the following year’s ClubPoints into Hilton HHonors points at the current applicable conversion rate. Deposited, Rescued and Borrowed ClubPoints may not be converted to HHonors points. For 2014, the standard conversion value of ClubPoints or Bonus Points to Hilton HHonors points is 1 to 25 (for example, 5,000 ClubPoints or Bonus Points = 125,000 HHonors points). Bonus Points must be converted to Hilton HHonors points prior to their expiration. Once converted, the transaction is final and HHonors points may not be converted back to ClubPoints or Bonus Points. Increased conversion rates may be offered in connection with special promotions from time to time.

Additionally, owners at select resorts may receive an increased conversion rate when converting the entire allotment of ClubPoints attributable to the following year’s Home Week. At West 57th Street by Hilton Club, this increased conversion rate is: 1 to 30 for penthouse units, 1 to 40 for one bedroom and studio premier units, and 1 to 50 for studio plus units. Conversions for less than the entire allotment may be made at the standard rate of 1 to 25.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 13, 2014)

Converting to HHonors is a bad idea especially after the recent devaluation.


----------



## cdnewmanpac (Jan 13, 2014)

piyooshj said:


> Converting to HHonors is a bad idea especially after the recent devaluation.



Can anyone explain why one would want to do this? The best value I ever got for hhonors points was 0.9cents/point and that was using the old axon award at hhv. Since the devaluation, the best I got was 0.8cents/point for doubletree breckenridge during Xmas break. But most of the time, I struggle to get 0.5cents/point. This would mean trading a 5000 point gold two bedroom for 125000 points, with a cash equivalent value of $625. At most higher end hiltons, that's between 2 and 3 nights in their basic room. Certainly not a 2br with a kitchen. I guess I could see it if you only need 100k more points to take that 2 week dream vacation to the maldives and your company won't be using hilton anymore, but otherwise...


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 13, 2014)

cdnewmanpac said:


> Can anyone explain why one would want to do this? The best value I ever got for hhonors points was 0.9cents/point and that was using the old axon award at hhv. Since the devaluation, the best I got was 0.8cents/point for doubletree breckenridge during Xmas break. But most of the time, I struggle to get 0.5cents/point. This would mean trading a 5000 point gold two bedroom for 125000 points, with a cash equivalent value of $625. At most higher end hiltons, that's between 2 and 3 nights in their basic room. Certainly not a 2br with a kitchen. I guess I could see it if you only need 100k more points to take that 2 week dream vacation to the maldives and your company won't be using hilton anymore, but otherwise...



It makes far less sense now than it did a couple of years ago.  There were a few unique situations where it made sense and was cost effective to convert from HGVC to HHonors.  I converted my HGVC points to HHonors two years ago and reserved two rooms at the Doubletree TS in NYC over New Years for six nights at 37500 points per night per room.  I think the normal points rate back then was 40K per night, but if you booked 5 nights or more, they were discounted.  Those rooms were selling for $750 per night during that week.  Our friends that went with us paid me $350 per night for the second room, which helped offset most of my MFs and room costs as well.   So it was a win-win for both of us.  Now that same room will cost you 95K points per night per room during the holidays.  No longer a viable option or good deal with the new devaluations done last year.  :annoyed:


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 13, 2014)

If you are picking from the more low hanging fruit, it can make sense to convert.  

A couple years ago my wife and I planned to travel in middle America to visit family where there just weren't any timeshares to exchange into.  We had the majority of our HGVC points unused and figured we already had paid for them and combined with HHonor points generated by the co-branded credit card, it provided us lodging at 30K HHonor points at Hampton Inn & other Hilton properties for the durration of the trip.  

As it happened the trip didn't happen as planned and I've used some of them staying at a Embasy Suites for two nights on a birthday & a Hampton Inn when traveling for work & stayed an additional night (on my dime) visiting family in Indianapolis.  Again, it's already paid for and nice not to have to pay again while trying to figure out what to do with the unused points. 

I wouldn't convert them routinely, but there are times where having the option is better than not having it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey I am taking that dream vacation to the Maldives.  I leave in a 2.5 weeks.  I used my Hilton points from stays mostly, and converted only the last 50K I needed from HGVC.  I converted only because I needed it to book it before the devaluation.  

I got 8 nights at the Conrad, for 340K, now I think it is 95K a night for the same resort,  or 300K for an Amex award for 4 nights.  So I am happy I got in before the devaluation.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 13, 2014)

It's either 25:1 or 20:1

As stated above it's 25 HHonors points per Club point if you convert next year's Club points to HHonors points. Once these are converted into HHonors points, they are then managed through the Hilton HHonors program.
NOTE: The converted HHonors points won't be deposited your separatw HHonors account until the first week of January of the usage year that was converted. 

You can also use your current year's Club Points for HHonors reservations at a rate of 20 HHonors points per Club point. This is managed by HGVC Member services.
NOTE: HGVC Members Services can make your HHonors reservation using a combination of your current year's Clubpoint and your HHonors points


----------



## cdnewmanpac (Jan 13, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Hey I am taking that dream vacation to the Maldives.  I leave in a 2.5 weeks.  I used my Hilton points from stays mostly, and converted only the last 50K I needed from HGVC.  I converted only because I needed it to book it before the devaluation.
> 
> I got 8 nights at the Conrad, for 340K, now I think it is 95K a night for the same resort,  or 300K for an Amex award for 4 nights.  So I am happy I got in before the devaluation.



Aaaaaaaaand...we have a winner. Seriously, the answer to any hhonors question is invariably "Maldives" or "koh Samui". Have a great trip!


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 14, 2014)

*The Benefits of Using Hilton HHonors Points*



cdnewmanpac said:


> Can anyone explain why one would want to do this? The best value I ever got for hhonors points was 0.9cents/point and that was using the old axon award at hhv. Since the devaluation, the best I got was 0.8cents/point for doubletree breckenridge during Xmas break. But most of the time, I struggle to get 0.5cents/point. This would mean trading a 5000 point gold two bedroom for 125000 points, with a cash equivalent value of $625. At most higher end hiltons, that's between 2 and 3 nights in their basic room. Certainly not a 2br with a kitchen. I guess I could see it if you only need 100k more points to take that 2 week dream vacation to the maldives and your company won't be using hilton anymore, but otherwise...



Conversion for Hilton Hotels makes sense when staying in very expensive hotels such as Europe or some low-point hotels in the United States. European hotels can be as high as $1000 per night or even higher. Some of the low-point hotels can be as few as 7500 Hilton HHonors points per night and hotel rates can be as high as $149 per night. There are a few Hampton Inns where this is the case.


----------



## llandaff (Jan 19, 2014)

cdnewmanpac said:


> Aaaaaaaaand...we have a winner. Seriously, the answer to any hhonors question is invariably "Maldives" or "koh Samui". Have a great trip!



LOL, exactly.

Just had a 4 night stay at Conrad Koh Samui for 145,000 points in a room that would have cost over $1200 per night.


----------

